# Gf asked me to make her a diet.



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

So my girl hits me up today telling me she wants to start going to the gym and eating right. She also asked me to set her up a diet , except I know nothing about female nutrition. 
Any help from the bros n sisters!!??


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Gf asked me to make her a deit.*

think its best if you post some stats and goals....im sure would help whoever might chime in...


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Gf asked me to make her a deit.*

I will when I find out her stats. Ima try n get her ass over here


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Gf asked me to make her a deit.*

Shes 5'3 110lb 19yrs. And ill get her bf this week


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Gf asked me to make her a deit.*

I'm no diet expert as evidenced by my stock in Reeses but wtf is "female nutrition"?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Gf asked me to make her a deit.*



PillarofBalance said:


> wtf is "female nutrition"?


Ya know...like, girly stuff.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Gf asked me to make her a deit.*

need to know goals, what physical status is up to this point..she is very young. Did she play sports etc...


----------



## Spongy (Dec 6, 2012)

Let me know if I can help Mabdelrasoul!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

And sponge once I get her stats up I would appreciate some advice


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 6, 2012)

Post up some goals. At 5 9 110 she has to b trying to gain. That is almost skin and bones. My girl got a diet from a nutritionist that I can give u... But usually it all depends on person to person and specific goals.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 6, 2012)

you got it bro!  shoot me a PM with the link and we'll be in touch!



mabdelrasoul said:


> And sponge once I get her stats up I would appreciate some advice


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> Post up some goals. At 5 9 110 she has to b trying to gain. That is almost skin and bones. My girl got a diet from a nutritionist that I can give u... But usually it all depends on person to person and specific goals.




she is 5'3


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jenner said:


> she is 5'3



Oh so there is a little meat on her. Sounds about perfect to me. Still a little light.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

Ya mistah shes def not skin n bones.  And can someone help me with uploading a picture from my phone to the thread. It keeps saying file size is too large


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

Upload to imageshack.us

Post link


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img266/9353/img9622.jpg


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img72/1004/img9621e.jpg


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2012)

knock it off


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img585/6839/img9505h.jpg


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

As you can see jenner her body isnt so bad. Her goal is to lose some fat and tightin her self up.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 6, 2012)

Your seamen is all she needs brother


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol @darkside. She without a doubt gets enough seamen. I feel bad for her once the test kicks in.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think she is good right now. It's prob just her age and she wants to look like people on tv... I've met a couple actresses trust me bro they r nasty looking in real life. U can have her try some weight training if she doesn't already. A lot of women r scared to hit the weights cuz they r scared of "getting buff" but in all actuality they r not gonna get big just better curves.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

I know what you mean Mistah. But she coukd def use some toning up on her stomach as well as her love handles. My oppinion is that she wants to lose some belly fat and put on some muscle


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 6, 2012)

Your girls a doll bro.  Treat her well!!   And has she tried any keto style diets.   Been very good for me and my lady


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

Shes honestly never dieted befire 413 . She sees me diet n how my body has been changing n now wants some of that lol. 
And thanks bro iv been with her fir 5 years. Im about to pop the big question soon.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

And jenner ill have her follow a similar diet and see how she puts up with it . Thank uuu


----------

